

How Product Hunt Helped Me Grow a List of 12,989,483,288+ Valuable Subscribers - matthewchaim
https://medium.com/@mattsydeworks/how-product-hunt-helped-me-grow-a-list-of-12-989-483-288-valuable-subscribers-and-generated-220k-4406c175add0

======
tylermac1
This should be required reading for all who buy Zero To One.

